# Nigerian Dwarf/Nubian cross



## Shadow Woods Nubians (Nov 19, 2007)

OK, since I may have to breed my Nubian does to a non-Nubian buck, what about a Nigerian Dwarf? I have two does still not bred and not much time left. I have no buck at all. There is lady near me who has three Nigerian Dwarf bucks for sale, one is young and a reasonable price. 
I have never thought of using any buck other than Nubian before so I don't know anything, but Nubian/Nigerian is how mini-Nubians are made, right? So, is a N/N cross automatically a mini-Nubian, or do you have to have several generations and meet a breed standard? 
Does anyone have any suggestions for me? I was certain my does were bred, but the dates for both have come and gone and they are definitely still open. I am feeling desperate and appreciate ideas. I can't spend a lot or travel very far ( I live near Tyler TX in Northeast TX)

Thanks,
Elizabeth


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes if you use a ND buck with your does you get a Mini Nubian 1st generation. then to get 2nd gen you would either bring in at least a 2nd gen buck or use a buck from doe #1 on doeling from doe #2 and vise versa. their offspring would be 2nd gen. If you continue with mini's you would then want to get a new buck not related IMO


----------

